# Your thoughts?



## 3-G Man (Nov 1, 2006)

We are currently providing snow removal for a food processing facility that has 395,000 sq. ft. of pavement and have been asked to quote another site that is 465,000. This is our 3rd year at the first location and have been using 2 Chevy 2500HD's with Hiniker plows, both are equipped with Western tail gate spreaders. We also have a sub contractor that has a Case 580L with a 12' Storm Snow Box on it. The initial site was bid as a straight per hour rate, the number of pieces of equipment times the number of hours and this has worked well thus far. We can handle the other facility if we win the bid, our sub has another 580L with a 12' Pro-Tech that he uses to clean his church with along with a new Case track skid steer that he would be willing to by a 10' box for. We have 2 subs with pickups that are interested in more work but on top of that I feel like we should rent a loader and buy a 14' or 16' box for that. My question is thas, are you guys bidding mostly as an hourly rate per machine, using a flat rate contract for the year, or using a combination of the two and how are you pricing the salt applications? Thanks for your help!


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

Unless your in big snow county the equipment you have should work. No need for a wheel loader unless you have extra long pushes.

Estimate how long it would take you to do it hourly with your equipment. Then add a percentage on top. Don’t work for free.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

You just replied to a 12 year old thread. Good advice though. I am sure he is:terribletowel:by now.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I’ll say it again...the dates for the posts are in a terrible spot and should be listed at the top. It’s something I want to see right away and often look for when posting. I want to see it before I read the post, not after.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought advice on here was timeless...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you think the OP is getting an email every time someone replies to his thread - kinda makes you want to reply more :laugh:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, OP hasn't been on since this thread so I'm closing this out


----------

